# small footprint spring less lever



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I'd like to give a lever a go but need something that will fit under the kitchen cupboards so the lever needs to return to the downward position when not in use, and also need a small counter footprint.

must have steaming ability as well, will be using this for occasional use only, rarely might pull 3-4 shots in a row from it but more likely just 2.

will be paired with the EK.

I'm liking the idea of something retro but not stuck on the idea, something like La Agulita, or an old Elektra maybe, just not sure how they'll hold up in the cup these days.

Torino looks fantastic too, just not sure how good a brew it will make, or how easy/hard it would be to find.

really looking for something that's great to look at & retro looking so would like to avoid anything that's too modern looking (so think the new Pav Europiccola's are out (well probably(maybe not))) however taste is very important.

if this goes well I may move to this as my only spro machine, but planning on keeping the QM for now.

no budget limit for the moment, will consider anything.

happy to go with a renovation project as well if it's something special.

any suggestions?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I think what you want is a La Pavoni.. You've just ticked all the boxes










(the lever does rest in the down position btw, but can go up when you switch it off and the pressure changes in the boiler... it will go back down though)

And there is one for sale here in the sales forum (with a pressure gauge if you take at asking..)


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Caravel seems to tick all your requirements too. Simple but beautifully engineered.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Sorry - missed your steaming requirement in my earlier post. Caravel not quite ticking all the boxes! A great little lever though


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What about an Olympia cremina


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

thanks all, I like the look of the old La Pavs.

Olympia cremina is certainly an option, read quite a bit about them in the past.

might have to give the 2nd hand La Pav a shot as this is just a test


----------



## Kilo (Dec 1, 2012)

Or the Electra MCAL


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Kilo said:


> Or the Electra MCAL


Springless ?


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

A Londinium fits fine under kitchen cupboards. You just position it so the lever sits between doors.

Nothing else will do...


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

sadly I don't think I could cope with having a lever positioned between cupboard doors to fit it in


----------



## Kvalsalver (Nov 21, 2017)

Gaggia Achille!

Ticks all the boxes and uses standard 58mm filter baskets...


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Kvalsalver said:


> Gaggia Achille!
> 
> Ticks all the boxes and uses standard 58mm filter baskets...


where are you going to find one of these , do you have one up for grabs .?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Thecatlinux said:


> where are you going to find one of these , do you have one up for grabs .?


There's one on ebay. Unfortunately it_s £557 & in Italy but they're out there.

If it were me I'd probably go for a caravel & get a bellman stove top steamer for the milk drinks.


----------

